# Bike Rack Mod



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I know this topic has been discussed before. I am looking to put a reciever tube on the rear bumper of my 06' 27RSDS. The bumper seems well secured and the only use for the tube would be for a bike rack holding 4 bikes. Would this be too much weight bouncing on it or should it hold ok? I am also considering a brace fabbed to fit in the upper slide out clips for more support. Any advice is greatly appreciated. If it is going to stay in the mid to upper 70's here in Tx. then we're going camping.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Send an email to [email protected] and I will reply with a pdf attachment that will be just what you need.

Sidewinder


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Try this link

http://froogle.google.com/froogle_cluster?...scoring=p&hl=en

If the link doesn't work let me know and I'll get it to you another way.

It isn't the exact setup I have but it is very similar. I haul 3 21 inch mountain bikes with mine and have never had a problem.

Bill


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I will chime in on the side that I would not use the bumper to hold the weight of the bikes. I tried this and the weld broke and the bikes were about to drag down the interstate when a trucker kindly made me aware of the problem. I had three kid bikes and one adult bike on the carrier. I went to a local shop and had them weld on a receiver to the frame of the Outback. They did not have to remove any of the underbelly. It cost about $200, but worth the peace of mind knowing the bumper would not fall off! Good luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Maverick. The bumper is not designed (or suitable) for mounting any weight to at all. Keystone is also very clear on this.

You will need to have a bracket fabricated that can weld (or bolt) directly onto the frame of the Outback. Any local metal fab shop should be able to easily make a mount for you.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From experience, do noy use just the bumper. I did on my last TT and only had 2 kids bikes on it and cracked the welds where it welds to the chassis on the first trip. If it wasn t for my daughter having to go potty I would have lost them. Lucky for me I always do a walk around any time I stop. A few people have welded correctly with braces and have had no problems. I believe Thor and Hootbob are 2 of them. See if there gallery has photos.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One of these days, I'm going to get a bike rack!!! And, yes, I'll have someone weld it to the rear of the TT correctly.









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a storage rack on the back of my 27RSDS and have put a bike rack on the back of the storage rack.....it required me to reset the sway bars on the hitch. Even after resetting the bars I still had alittle sway. I didn't weld to the frame of the Outback, I bolted two extension to the frame rails using 1/2" grade 5 bolts. There are photos in my gallery if you want to look.

The one problem with installing a rack on the rear is everytime I need to put out the rear slide I had to fold down the rack. Not a bid deal if there is no bikes on it but if you are stopping for a one night stay, it is a real pain in the #@$.

My plan is to this spring design a bike rack to go on the tongue of the trailer, that would hold the bikes up in front of the "Outback" decal. I am going to build it so that it camps to the tongue, there will be no holes drilled or welding on the frame. The delay that I am having right now (other than the trailer is in a barn about 6 miles from home) and I have to design it so I can get to the propane tanks. I will post drawings when I get it designed.

Gary


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

As others have said don't use the bumper without added support it will rip off.

I have a hitch bolted to the frame an have had no trouble. I carry two adult one or two kids bike with no problems. I do not notice any change in the way it pulls with or without bikes.



Fire44 said:


> The one problem with installing a rack on the rear is everytime I need to put out the rear slide I had to fold down the rack. Not a bid deal if there is no bikes on it but if you are stopping for a one night stay, it is a real pain in the #@$.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]72482[/snapback]​


You might look at the Soft Ride 4 bike rack I have one and with a slight mod to the rack it will drop down enough so the rear side will clear all our bikes without removing them. Very nice on those short stops


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

The problem with a receiver or bike rack mounted only to the bumper is that the weight of the bikes doesn't put downward force on the bumper, it flexes and twists it. Driving down the highway only makes it worse, bouncing up and down.

If you weld the receiver to the frame and the bumper, you eliminate the twist and just have downward pressure on the bumper.

I have seen photos in the gallery with this setup and I plan to do the mod this Spring.

-Matt


----------

